# Hyundai generators?



## clamdigger (Apr 26, 2015)

Anyone have experience with Hyundai brand generators? Saw a 7000 watt, electric start, new, for $999 CAD. Looked well made.


----------



## thehandyman1957 (Feb 11, 2017)

Is this close to what your talking about?
NEW HYUNDAI HHD7250 7250W 13HP Portable Generator (Black)

I found it on Amazon and the reviews are mixed. 
https://www.amazon.com/Hyundai-HHD7250-Starting-Portable-Generator/dp/B004919NAE/ref=sr_1_7?ie=UTF8&qid=1488433437&sr=8-7&keywords=hyundai+generator

Perhaps you would get better service due to it being a Canadian based company?


----------



## clamdigger (Apr 26, 2015)

Yep, that's the one, $999 CAD at the store I was in. Seemed of a reasonable build quality. Nothing stood out as cheap. I assume Hyundai must build a decent engine considering their experience in heavy industry, ship building, autos, etc. But not much internet info, or user reviews. Note: I already have a generator, it was just my surprise at seeing this model,and not being aware that they made these products. If I was replacing my Coleman it would either be a Generac, or a Yamaha. Based on local dealer service and support accessibility.
Its always interesting to see new/different manufacturers products.
Cheers.


----------



## thehandyman1957 (Feb 11, 2017)

The only thing that makes me question it is that a lot of companies will put their name a product that was never made by them.

It would be interesting to know who actually manufactures this gen set. 

But I'm with you, Generac is my choice every time. : )


----------

